# I am gonna run for president



## dmmj (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I would like to eat expensive meals 100 dollar kobe beef comes to mind. Golf as much as I like, even though i am not any good at it, take lavish vacations for me and my family. Spend like a drunken sailor, and of course not take any blame for anything I do, and of course blame the last guy for all of my mistakes, and problems.


----------



## October (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like you have all the qualifications. I probably wouldn't vote for you though.  Well, unless you're the lesser of the evils to choose from.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 9, 2011)

I would, if you pick a Russian Tortoise as your running mate


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 9, 2011)

and why not? do it. lindy


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Aug 9, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I think I would like to eat expensive meals 100 dollar kobe beef comes to mind. Golf as much as I like, even though i am not any good at it, take lavish vacations for me and my family. Spend like a drunken sailor, and of course not take any blame for anything I do, and of course blame the last guy for all of my mistakes, and problems.



Completely horrible and entirely true.....


----------



## EricIvins (Aug 9, 2011)

So instead of being a Political keyboard warrior, why don't you get into Politics and do something about it?

Wait...........Isn't that what every Politician has said at the start of their career? 

We the Sheeple!!!!!!

I love Politics.......Just not on the Interwebz..........


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 12, 2011)

Alway thought I might get into politics...first thing I'd do is throw a press conference and drag EVERY skeleton out of the Hall closets... 

Then they'll have nothing to use against me!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2011)

Just how far do you think you'll have to run before you find one?


----------



## ascott (Aug 12, 2011)

You rock Yvonne.....LMAO 



I will vote for you Captain....


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I think I would like to eat expensive meals 100 dollar kobe beef comes to mind. Golf as much as I like, even though i am not any good at it, take lavish vacations for me and my family. Spend like a drunken sailor, and of course not take any blame for anything I do, and of course blame the last guy for all of my mistakes, and problems.



sounds like a good plan to me. i will vote for you!


----------



## natsamjosh (Aug 13, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Alway thought I might get into politics...first thing I'd do is throw a press conference and drag EVERY skeleton out of the Hall closets...
> 
> Then they'll have nothing to use against me!



There's on major flaw in your thinking - they'll start manufacturing skeletons by taking things out of context, or just making stuff up. Or put you on the cover up Newsweek with the psycho googly eyes...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 13, 2011)

natsamjosh said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Alway thought I might get into politics...first thing I'd do is throw a press conference and drag EVERY skeleton out of the Hall closets...
> ...



You've about convinced me to run as Emperor of The Republic O' Tejas...if I pull it off, I'll need to set up a Consular post to the US...give it some thought, could be a sweet gig, what w/ diplomatic immunity!


----------



## grogansilver (Aug 13, 2011)

"No tortoises left behind" ( I love that picture that is so cute!) you want my four Russians tortoises there still for sale


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 13, 2011)

grogansilver said:


> "No tortoises left behind" ( I love that picture that is so cute!) you want my four Russians tortoises there still for sale



Thanks, but I'm concentrating on Eastern Hermann's torts...hope to eventually get some Egyptians, too, but probably not for a few years yet.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I think I would like to eat expensive meals 100 dollar kobe beef comes to mind. Golf as much as I like, even though i am not any good at it, take lavish vacations for me and my family. Spend like a drunken sailor, and of course not take any blame for anything I do, and of course blame the last guy for all of my mistakes, and problems.



Sounds like my damn taxes will be going up again soon.


----------



## terryo (Aug 13, 2011)

Those are about all the qualifications you'll need David.


----------



## Missy (Aug 14, 2011)

Drunken sailor.... My daughter is a sailor, but I will forgive you for it. You have my vote, LOL.


----------

